# Adaptar mini taladro con cable a inalámbrico



## DanielNR (Mar 20, 2016)

¡Hola a tod@s!
Tengo un mini taladro que viene con su tranformador modelo NO:RH-086 y sus características son las siguientes:
INPUT: AC100V-240V 50-60HZ
OUTPUT: DC5V-2000mA
El tema es que me gustaría hacerlo inalámbrico. Incluso poner un led tricolor (rojo/verde/amarillo), para indicar sus estados de (carga/carga completa/en uso) respectivamente. Como muestran las fotos, lo desmontado y es de lo más sencillo. Lleva su clavija para conectar el cable, el interruptor, un diodo rectificador, 2 cables, el motor y el mandril. Además hay bastante espacio en el interior del mini taladro para alojar una batería.
Lo que no tengo claro es de cuánta capacidad debe ser la misma. Tampoco sé cómo quedaría conectado en el circuito el mencionado led tricolor. A ver si me pueden aconsejar.
Muchas gracias, como siempre. Cuídense.


----------



## Electrolineal (Mar 20, 2016)

Con cada 4 baterías Ni Cd en serie de 2000 mA 1,2V C/U que le pongas el taladro funciona una hora trabajando.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 20, 2016)

Ese taladro, tiene todo el aspecto de haber sido pensado para baterías.

Yo tengo uno similar, que lleva 3 pilas medianas(si no me equivoco, tipo c).


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 20, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Ese taladro, tiene todo el aspecto de haber sido pensado para baterías.
> 
> Yo tengo uno similar, que lleva 3 pilas medianas(si no me equivoco, tipo c).



si son las que pienso, serian como  2500mAh; como el motor es de 2000mA, va tener mas vida/autonomia...  interesante
si no fuera tan chico el espacio del motor, te diria que implementes un LM3914, asi que te rcomiendo emplear un par de transistores... algo similar a esto:

Cambia la tension de los zener...
R1 - R4 10k
R2 470
R3 100
R5 680
D1 - D2 - D3 LED
Z1- Z2 6,8V 1/2W
Z3 11V 1/2W
TR1 - TR2 BC548 / BC547 (transistor NPN prop. gral.).


----------



## DanielNR (Mar 21, 2016)

¡Muchísimas gracias a todos! 
Probaré el circuito que me aconsejas "torres.electronico"
Entiendo que el D4, es un diodo rectificador, pero ¿de qué características?


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 21, 2016)

DanielNR dijo:


> ¡Muchísimas gracias a todos!
> Probaré el circuito que me aconsejas "torres.electronico"
> Entiendo que el D4, es un diodo rectificador, pero ¿de qué características?



Puede ir cualquiera (1n4148-4001-4007); no te olvides de los valores de los zener cambian y r3-r2 y r5, pondria una resistencia varoable


----------



## DanielNR (Mar 24, 2016)

¿Podrían ser resistencias variables de 1K, por ejemplo? 

He visto que por varios sitios se pueden comprar unos pequeños módulos de carga de baterías de litio, que son muy baratos. Quizás podría incluir este circuito y después añadir la batería. Aunque no sé qué tipo de batería es la que más me conviene para este proyecto. ¿Cuál me recomiendan? Las que comenta "Electrolineal" son las tipo Ni Cd, pero no estoy convencido. 



torres.electronico dijo:


> si son las que pienso, serian como  2500mAh; como el motor es de 2000mA, va tener mas vida/autonomia... interesante
> si no fuera tan chico el espacio del motor, te diria que implementes un LM3914, asi que ...


 
¿Cómo sería esa opción que propones? En el caso que no me cupiera en el mismo mini taladro, tengo la posibilidad de implementar el circuito de una manera externa. Es decir, por un lado tendríamos el adaptador de 5V/2000mA, por otro el cargador de baterias del mini taladro (tipo base) y por último el mismo mini taladro.
Saludos


----------

